# Swedish pattern pipe wrench?



## DrWhite (Dec 21, 2017)

Okay, I'll be the first to admit I "may" have a tool addiction and tend to like trying new tools. I always figure with change is that you can go back to what you were doing before. 

So anyways I was just browsing Wikipedia trying to read up on plumbing tools when I came across the swedish pattern pipe wrench. I've watched a few videos and read some reviews but none of them have been plumbing oriented. 

So I come to you, my fellow tradesmen, to see what the general consensus is. How does it stack up to the tried and true Ridgid? Are there any major advantages? I would only have need for black iron 1\2 to 2". Most importantly am I going to waste my hard earned money on something that is going to be left to mostly collect dust and have to explain to my wife AGAIN why I have so many damn tools?

I highly appreciate your replies in advance thank you and God bless.









Sent from my KYOCERA-E6560 using Tapatalk


----------



## OpenSights (Mar 23, 2015)

My Master calls them German’s.. but he also calls channel locks pliers. 

Those can work better than traditional pipe wrenches in certain situations. Takes a bit to get use to, but once you know them, you’ll love them.


----------



## dhal22 (Jul 30, 2010)

That's amazing. I just saw one of these on a job with a European general contractor. Different for sure.


----------



## Logtec (Jun 3, 2018)

Interesting, 
I’m sure they work great and are good(or the norm) for people who have learned the trade and use this style of player/wrench on a reg basis..

But I haven’t been on a job or in a situation where the normal Plumbing tools that are the standard in North America, haven’t been able to complete the job.

Why would you spend $ on new tools, that do the same job -but slightly differently, from the tools you already have? Plus the extra heft in your tool bag.
NO.
There is no need to reinvent the wheel..


----------



## skoronesa (Oct 27, 2015)

Logtec said:


> Interesting,
> I’m sure they work great and are good(or the norm) for people who have learned the trade and use this style of player/wrench on a reg basis..
> 
> But I haven’t been on a job or in a situation where the normal Plumbing tools that are the standard in North America, haven’t been able to complete the job.
> ...





DrWhite said:


> Okay, I'll be the first to admit I "may" have a tool addiction...




That's why. Because some of us like collecting tools. You can't take the money with you when you die and if you use some different tools than at least it keeps things interesting. Besides, who knows, maybe they'll make your job a lot easier.


When ever I feel fat I throw a couple extra 18s in my tool bag, gotta get your exercise ya know!:laugh:


----------



## Logtec (Jun 3, 2018)

skoronesa said:


> Logtec said:
> 
> 
> > Interesting,
> ...


Very True, and fair enough - too each their own....
you never see a brinks truck following a husrt, but at the same time you never see a pick up truck full of tools following a hurst...

That being said, it’s great to collect cool tools, and I do to collect some stuff too, but I’m at the point of:
do I spend more money on stuff I don’t need, that’s cool, 
or 
put it away for my retirement, and for my daughter “for when i move on”?

The reality is hard cash/investments will be worth more $ to my daughter/etc, then a pile of tools, that she will prob sell off for way less then they’re worth.

Like I said to each their own, this is my opinion at my age.


----------



## skoronesa (Oct 27, 2015)

Logtec said:


> Very True, and fair enough - too each their own....
> you never see a brinks truck following a husrt, but at the same time you never see a pick up truck full of tools following a hurst...
> 
> That being said, it’s great to collect cool tools, and I do to collect some stuff too, but I’m at the point of:
> ...


I dont collect tools as an investment. I have automatic paycheck withdrawls for investment. Yes some of my tools are worth a lot and I am pretty proud to say that most could be sold at a simple tag sale for more than I paid. But I collect them for fun. I also think I am better than average with the amount of my paycheck that I "waste".

A couple days ago I got a huge ratcheting tap wrench out of the metal dumpster. It fits my 1-1/2" npt tap. I also found a ratcheting pipe reamer, a ridgid ratching handle with 8 sided drive, a set of flaring punches up to 1-1/2", and a couple swages.


----------

